# A Few New Ones



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey folks here are some recent images


IHI_5434 by in his image, on Flickr


IHI_5648 by in his image, on Flickr


IHI_4868 by in his image, on Flickr


IHI_5550 by in his image, on Flickr


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Beautiful shots, you are really good at it keep them coming


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

fantastic!

Man one day you should write up a how to for people who wanna take somewhat decent shots of their fish one day. ^^


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks Cid. I'll try one of these days. I've been thinking of it but truth be told I'm not much of a teacher and I don't really know where to begin. People think its all about the camera but the creativity has to be there and the knowledge of what a good photograph is made of. It's like me saying wow your cooking is awesome you must have good pots....

Maybe one day I'll try to assemble something to read. 

Where would you like me to begin? 

In fact I'll start a thread on it. We will go from there.


----------

